
The Privacy Scandal That Should Be Bigger Than Cambridge Analytica - sqdbps
https://slate.com/technology/2018/05/the-locationsmart-scandal-is-bigger-than-cambridge-analytica-heres-why-no-one-is-talking-about-it.html
======
WisNorCan
This is far beyond Telcos. Lots of apps are selling location data to data
intermediaries (e.g. GroundTruth and FourSquare) without user awareness or
consent.

